# BLEH! Seriously smelly food.



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm currently feeding Nutrience Adult Light cat food to Basil (his first "proper" food, he'd been on the hedgehog mix junk previously) and I have to say it is super smelly. Really really smelly. I know cat food smells like cat food but this stuff is nasty. Can anyone reccomend a low fat nutritious cat food that doesn't stink up your whole main floor of your house when you feed it?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I haven't found any of what I've been feeding to be overly smelly. And that's Wellness weight control, Natural Balance Green pea and duck, solid gold, and Blue spa select weight control. And I'm actually the type to put my nose right up to whatever I'm feeding my animals and smell it :lol: Though what I find to be ok, you might find smelly if you have a sensitive nose.


----------



## Free2Dream (Aug 10, 2009)

You could try the Natural Balance Green Pea & Duck. Most hedgies love it (except for mine, of course lol), and it doesn't smell terrible... it actually smells like vegetables, probably because the main ingredient is peas lol. I'm sensitive to pet food smells, too, so I know where you're coming from. I used to gag when I had to feed my neighbor's cats wet food out of a can lol.


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... lmdn=Brand

How does this Blue Buffalo weight control food rank as far as nutrition to be mixed in with other food? I've had Basil for almost tend days and he's getting pudgy. I'm currently feeding Nutrience Adult Light.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Heh, Nutrience Light is already at min 15% fat.... Not very "light" lol

Blue Spa Select(blue buffalo) weight control is a good food to feed. I'm currently switching my boy over to that, and it's at 9% fat. It's one of the better brands, and readily available at petsmart.


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

Sweet! thanks for the info. I hope the low fat and close to high fat can balance each other out.


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

I use eagle brand, royal canin and also nutrience kitten and haven't had a problem with how it smells or maybe I don't have a very sensitive nose..hope you find what works for you


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm definately going to pick up some Blue Buffalo light, the one with 9% fat.


----------

